

Designing with Behavioral Economics - eugenem
http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives/2010/06/designing-with-behavioral-economics.php

======
smokeyj
Austrian economics states that preference drives economic decisions, is
behavioral economics supposed to be an offshoot? Is behavior not a resultant
of our preference for a desired outcome?

~~~
Symmetry
I'm nearly certain that the vast, vast majority of living economists would
agree that preferences drive economic decisions.

~~~
yummyfajitas
In that case, what would they say drives economic decisions?

------
valjavec
You can take a look at Dan Ariely's fascinating talk about the topic from DLD
[http://www.dld-conference.com/videos/video/predictably-
irrat...](http://www.dld-conference.com/videos/video/predictably-irrational-
dld09_aid_1284.html)

~~~
eugenem
He also has a really good TED talk -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_on_our_buggy_moral_code....](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_on_our_buggy_moral_code.html)

He talks about how people's moral standards and decisions are influenced by
the environment they are put in.

------
romanmi
Hard to believe that the video is real. Some of the other findings are pretty
interesting though.

